# Old colliery, Gartmorn, Alloa, Scotland, Sept '08



## spacepunk (Sep 7, 2008)

Discovered this as I strolled around Gartmorn Loch near Alloa. Nestling amongst the undergrowth these are the remains of sherrifyards colliery which used to shuttle coal down to Alloa Docks.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice find. I like the fact it is so overgrown and returning to nature. Thanks for the photo's


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 8, 2008)

Neosea said:


> ...I like the fact it is so overgrown and returning to nature...



Yes, I really like that about it too. I love that one window just sitting there on it's own.

Are we stalking each other, Neosea?


----------



## Neosea (Sep 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Are we stalking each other, Neosea?



What ever gave you that idea?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 8, 2008)

Neosea said:


> What ever gave you that idea?



Just a vague hunch!


----------



## Neosea (Sep 8, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Just a vague hunch!



Vague? I thought it was blatant


----------



## Bryag (Sep 9, 2008)

Get a room you two


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry, Spacepunk. To make up for it, I did a bit of research about Sheriffyards Colliery. The only scraps of info I found were on sites about walks and sight-seeing etc, but I found this link which gives a bit of interesting history.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...i=book_result&resnum=7&ct=result#PRA2-PA26,M1


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 10, 2008)

No worries.
Great work in finding that info thanks, like you I could only find sites about walking etc as well.
Cheers.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 10, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Get a room you two



Now that's an idea


----------

